# Painting Boat Camo



## Trent0424 (Dec 8, 2014)

Purchased a bigger boat(16ft) and its all faded and grey looking. Any tips or suggestions on where to get the stenciling from or the paint? Thought about rhino type lining the flooring on the inside. Just reaching out for folks that may have done it and have different ideas now or then. Pics would be great also. Hope everyone is having a good season thus far!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 8, 2014)

Get ya some grass and hold it up to use as a stencil.  Go with a base coat of a darker khaki then lighten it up with browns etc think Max 4 as a general direction ...  but I will say I tend to over do things you could probably just paint it dark brown then cut you some cardboard as a stencil and spray on ya grass.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Dec 8, 2014)

i just broke off some pine branches and used those. it can look like cattails if you do it right


----------



## HuntFishLive (Dec 8, 2014)

[/ATTACH]

Get you some Redleg camo stencils. I get mine off of eBay. I have bought probably 10 kits from them. I also buy the camo Rust-Oleum paint it comes in 5 different colors and its flat. So first of sand your boat really good. Then wash it off and let it dry. Then paint the whole boat your base color. Always do at least two full coats of the base spray. Then start with your first stencil and work your way around. I like the paint my boats with the longer length of the stencil going up and down. That way your not trying to price together your patterns. Make sure not to leave a big gap when moving stencil over to next spot. Also watch the stencil for paint starting to run on it from excessive spray. I usually have a big piece of cardboard or paper to lay the stencil on to soak up some of the paint before it starts dripping. Try to get stencil as flat to the boat as you can to make stencil look the best. For these stencils its really a two man job so grab your buddy and start painting.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 8, 2014)

^^^^^ nice job on the stencil work.^^^^^


----------



## Trent0424 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, i have seen the sage brush used and actual plants, i just didnt know if it looked as good as the stenciling. ON top of that where to get them from was another issue, i saw them on cabelas and mpw. I guess ill go with the rust olem paint, do they make the khaki color? I never pay attention to them, i have a sprayer if not.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 8, 2014)

yes rustoleum has the khaki...
be sure to use etching primer first

http://www.outdoorwriter.net/hunting-fishing/free-camo-stencils-for-duck-boat-painting/


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 8, 2014)

*Here's what I did...*

I did mine a few years back...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=574985&highlight=


----------



## outnabout88 (Dec 8, 2014)

Best way to paint a boat is don't worry about it and carry a cover.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 9, 2014)

Look into "Restore" paint found at Lowes for the floor. It can be tinted to various colors and is similar to bedliner at a significantly lower price. I purchased a few stencil kits on Ebay and used quality spray paint for the camo. Just make sure you get everything prepped well before you start so it will last.


----------



## pturner15 (Dec 9, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Get you some Redleg camo stencils. I get mine off of eBay. I have bought probably 10 kits from them. I also buy the camo Rust-Oleum paint it comes in 5 different colors and its flat. So first of sand your boat really good. Then wash it off and let it dry. Then paint the whole boat your base color. Always do at least two full coats of the base spray. Then start with your first stencil and work your way around. I like the paint my boats with the longer length of the stencil going up and down. That way your not trying to price together your patterns. Make sure not to leave a big gap when moving stencil over to next spot. Also watch the stencil for paint starting to run on it from excessive spray. I usually have a big piece of cardboard or paper to lay the stencil on to soak up some of the paint before it starts dripping. Try to get stencil as flat to the boat as you can to make stencil look the best. For these stencils its really a two man job so grab your buddy and start painting.




I 100% agree with this guy! I did the exact same thing the way he explained it. Just use a self etching primer to get a good bond to the aluminum. I used Redleg Stencils (fall woods pattern) to camo my boat also. Think I paid $35 or the stencil kit off ebay.


----------

